# AbiWord binary not available in 12.2-RELEASE-i386



## CuatroTorres (Feb 8, 2021)

Something trivial that I take the opportunity to put here, my understanding of the system is basic:
Why is there no binary package available for abiword?

Compatibility issues? I don't understand technical jargon well. Are all ports shown functional?, something like the port status before launching a build?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2021)

It seems there was an issue but this has been resolved. I can see the last build is successful on both latest and quarterly repositories.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Feb 8, 2021)

I have read that it is not recommended to mix binary packages with ports, should I wait for the binary to be available? I did a fully binary desktop install. Can I know the status for future packages in some easy way? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2021)

Just try `pkg install abiword` now. Things should be fixed and the packages have been built. 



CuatroTorres said:


> Can I know the status for future packages in some easy way?


I assume you're on the quarterly packages, you can see the build process for 12.2-RELEASE amd64 here: http://beefy2.nyi.freebsd.org/jail.html?mastername=122amd64-quarterly


----------

